# WHEN high def discrete 7.1 will be available?



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

When will DD True-HD 7.1 and DTS HD Master 7.1 be available on high def DVDs and will be able to be exported from high def DVD players via HDMI to be decoded in receivers or processors?

Thanks,

Mike


----------

